# Mit Partition Magic Partition konvertieren, letze Frage noch...



## lukasS (5. August 2006)

Hallo,

bevor ich was mache, wollte ich nochmal sicher gehen. Ich habe 2 Festplatten, auf der einen ist XP drauf (2 Partitionen), auf der anderen Daten (1 Partition). Ich würde jetzt die komplette 2 Festplatte (die ohne Betriebssystem) von NTFS in FAT32 konvertieren (Grund siehe unten). Mit Partition Magic muss ich das erstmal in ein logisches Laufwerk konvertieren, dann kann ich erst aus NTFS FAT32 machen.
Meine Frage, bei der ganze Sache mit Partition Magic, die Daten gehen doch verloren oder?

Danke schonmal!

Gruß

Lukas

PS: Ich brauche FAT32, da man von Linux auf die NTFS-Daten nicht zugreifen kann (oder noch nicht wirklich). XP benötige ich aus berufl. Gründen, Linux aus privaten.


----------

